

Dell Streak 7 Android Tablet Early Hands-on Demo [video] - MojoKid
http://hothardware.com/Reviews/Dell-Streak-7-Android-Tablet-HandsOn-Preview/

======
jra101
Very disappointed to see this has an 800x480 resolution display. Same
resolution as my 3.7" Nexus One but on a 7" display, what is the point?

~~~
frou_dh
The poor viewing angles where the screen looks almost like a negative image
are the worst. Cheap junk keeps this problem alive.

------
woogley
The low resolution is a killer for me.

I think I'll hold out for <http://www.thetoshibatablet.com/>

~~~
angusgr
I hope the day eventually comes when "The X is a killer for me. I think I'll
hold out for Y" is not the prevailing pattern of existing vs. future Android
devices.

------
seltzered
I still can't grasp where the market is to buy a tablet on a data plan
contract.

The problem seems that these hardware-only vendors are trying to extract
profit from only their hardware investment instead of either charging a higher
price for quality hardware or investing in and charging for a quality app
store / user experience.

It would be nice if google set an "experience" tier, where if hardware vendors
followed a high standard of hardware quality / display specs they could share
some of google's advertising/android market profits.

